# Uncle junk's Pink meadow 120ml 6mg



## RenaldoRheeder (18/6/17)

Anybody have this in Stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/6/17)

We have it in 60ml 6mg


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/6/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have it in 60ml 6mg



I was hoping to get the larger one at a better price than the small ones - I need 5 X 120ml within the next 2 weeks (my wife is on her way to SA this weekend for just over 2 weeks) and 10 X 120 towards the end of September when I come down to SA again. Any possibility that you could get the 120 ml in by then?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

